

Spammer Script partially unobfuscated - hackedips
http://paste.ee/p/RKEuz

======
gus_massa
I guess this is related to your previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9246840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9246840)

But without context it's very difficult to understand what's going on. You may
try to write a blog post later with all the information.

